# Chocolate for chickens??



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

We had chocolate cake with chocolate icing for my daughter's birthday. Can we give them the stuff left in the bowl and the crumbs from the plate? Man, this cake is good, but awfully rich.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Interesting question I know chickens can eat somethings that even a dog cant eat. But I would be more worried about the levels of sugar doing more harm I think.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, they can eat it fine. Dont be wasting that good cake on poultry though!

Crumbs and little tidbits wont hurt them one bit.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

its just fine for chickens


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

We threw away the leftovers from my daughter's piece because she read somewhere online that chocolate could kill a bird. I just hate to throw away food, you know?


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

I searched & searched but didn't find anything about it being bad for chickens just bad for dogs & cats. Hope its not cause my chickens eat EVERYTHING & anything lol


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I'd be afraid of giving my chickens chocolate because they would probably become raging chocoholics and peck me to death if I didn't provide it daily. Man...Those girls are already vicious when it comes to scratch! Imagine what they'd do to get their beaks on some chocolate!


----------

